# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Ηλεκτροφορα Περιφραξη

## chris-the-tesla

Μετα απο πολυ σκεψη και 3 κλεψιες πηρα την απφοαση να κανω την περιφραξει ηλεκτροφορα.Δηλαδη να εχει ενταση ρευματος αλλα χωρις amp,χωρις την απωλεια ανθρωπινης ζωης παρακαλω την βοηθεια σας,Για το πως θα γινει.Πηστευω η πυκνοτες θα βοηθησουν αρκετα.

----------


## leosedf

Ένας φράχτης δε θα σου κάνει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

Οι ηλεκτροφόροι φράχτες χρησιμοποιούνται ΜΟΝΟ σε περιφράξεις ζώων και με ΤΑΜΠΕΛΕΣ που αναφέρουν ότι είναι ηλεκτροφόρος προς αποφυγή ατυχημάτων.
Φαντάσου να βάλεις το παπάρι σου να παίζει και να ακουμπήσει κάποιο παιδί η κάποιος με βηματοδότη-προβλήματα στην καρδιά κλπ.


Οπότε απλά ξέχνα το εκτός αν θέλεις να πας φυλακή.

----------


## chip

αν εναι εφικτό βάλε διπλή περίφραξη με συρματόπλεγμα,  λεπιδοφόρο σύρμα ενδιάμεσα σαν αυτό που έχουν σε φυλακές και αεροδρόμια, κάμερες και αισθητήρες στο πρώτο σύρματοπλεγμα, και στο δευτερο και συναγερμό...

----------


## moutoulos

> Μετα απο πολυ σκεψη και 3 κλεψιες πηρα την απφοαση να κανω την περιφραξει ηλεκτροφορα.




Χρήστο μετά απο αυτό, μπορεί να μην σε ξανα νοιάξει αυτό το θέμα, γιατί πολύ απλά εσύ θα είσαι στην φυλακή.
Δεν είμαι ειρωνικός, απλά σου λεω τι ισχύει. Ούτε να το σκέφτεσαι φίλε ...Βρες κάποιον άλλο τρόπο, γιατί αυτός 
είναι επικίνδυνος, και εννοείται απαγορεύεται. Βάλε αισθητήρες κίνησης ή οτι άλλο θές ...

----------


## george Mp

Mπορεις αφου φτιαξεις ενα ψηλο φραχτη να βαλεις περιμετρικα ενα συρμα με μονοτηρες στο πανω μερος και να το συνδεσεις σε μια συσκευη που χρησημοποιουν οπως ειπε και ο Κωνσταντινος για περιφραξη ζωων οι κτηνοτροφοι και δινει παλμους υψηλης τασης αλλα δεν σκοτωνουν, αν βεβαια καποιος φοραει χοντρα ρουχα και γαντια δεν του κανει τιποτα, εννοηται οτι πρεπει να μπουν και αναλογες πινακιδες προιδοποιησης.Ο κινδυνος σε αυτη την περιπτωση ειναι μονο απο πτωση πανω απο το φραχτη ή αν ο επιδοξος κλεφτης εχει καποιο προβλημα υγειας και την ''ακουσει'' απο τον ηλ. παλμο.

----------


## Dragonborn

Δυστυχώς οι leosedf και moutoulos έχουν δίκιο, θα έχεις άσχημα μπλεξίματα, καλύτερα ξέχασε το.

----------


## leosedf

Η να κάνεις μια τάφρο με κωλοδάχτυλα γύρω γύρω, όλο και κάποιος θα πέσει μέσα.

----------


## johnnyb

> Η να κάνεις μια τάφρο με κωλοδάχτυλα γύρω γύρω, όλο και κάποιος θα πέσει μέσα.



Με κροκοδειλακια αλλα αν περασει κανενα βαρυ οχημα θα εχει θεμα ............. 




(Τελικα υπαρχει και ποιο χαμηλο IQ απο του ραδικιου...του κροκοδειλου ) 
 :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## briko

συμφωνώ με όλους τους παραπάνω , τώρα αν θες το κύκλωμα υπάρχει 
http://rapidshare.com/share/2D13EB8E8FC077AB227A730FFA52A1F0

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μετα απο πολυ σκεψη και 3 κλεψιες πηρα την απφοαση να κανω την περιφραξει ηλεκτροφορα.Δηλαδη να εχει ενταση ρευματος αλλα χωρις amp,χωρις την απωλεια ανθρωπινης ζωης παρακαλω την βοηθεια σας,Για το πως θα γινει.Πηστευω η πυκνοτες θα βοηθησουν αρκετα.



1) Βγάλε πλήρως τον φράκτη και άνοιξε διάπλατα τις πόρτες . άφησε μια ταμπέλα "παρακαλώ περάστε , σαν στο σπίτι σας"
2) Βάλε κάμερες καταγραφικές
3) http://www.tovima.gr/relatedarticles/article/?aid=95482

----------


## stinger

> Μετα απο πολυ σκεψη και 3 κλεψιες πηρα την απφοαση να κανω την περιφραξει ηλεκτροφορα.Δηλαδη να εχει ενταση ρευματος αλλα χωρις amp,χωρις την απωλεια ανθρωπινης ζωης παρακαλω την βοηθεια σας,Για το πως θα γινει.Πηστευω η πυκνοτες θα βοηθησουν αρκετα.



αν επροκειτο για τετραποδα ζωα θα σου ελεγα να το φτιαξεις με την αναλογη σημανση ασφαλως,,υπαρχει αποτελεσμα.ειδικα στις αλεπουδες..οσον αφορα τα διποδα ζωα που λεγονται κλεφτες θα σου ελεγα να μην το κανεις διοτι α νομος υποστηριζει τον κλεφτη σε περιπτωση που παθει οτιδηποτε εκτος απο ενα καλο ηλεκτροσοκ..δεν χρειαζεσαι πυκνωτες και διαφορα αλλα...
με εναν πολλαπλασιαστη αυτοκινητου και ενα κυκλωμα οδηγησης κανεις δουλεια σου..

----------


## stathissarlos

paidia μπορει καποιος να μου στειλει το σχεδιο και τι υλικα θελει κανεις να φτιαξει μια ηλεκτροφορα περιφραξη... εκτος από  το συρμα... stathissarlos@YAHOO.GR γιατι δεν κατεβαινει απο rapidshare ευχαριστωωω

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> 1) Βγάλε πλήρως τον φράκτη και άνοιξε διάπλατα τις πόρτες . άφησε μια ταμπέλα "παρακαλώ περάστε , σαν στο σπίτι σας"



Πριν χρόνια είχα δει στο δρόμο από Θεσ/νίκη για Κιλκίς ή Σέρρες δε θυμάμαι, κάπου στην ερημιά μια έκθεση με τζάκια (?) περιφραγμένη με συρματόπλεγμα και στο πλάι μια τεράστια ταμπέλα που έγραφε "ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΛΕΦΤΕΣ" και είχε και τόξο που έδειχνε σε μια μεγάλη τρύπα στο φράχτη  :Tongue2:

----------

